# Sanofi launches mobile game for kids with type 1 diabetes in the UK



## Northerner (Sep 4, 2014)

Sanofi Diabetes, a division of Sanofi-Aventis, has launched a new mobile game for iOS and Android phones in the United Kingdom. The game, called Mission T1D, is meant to be educational, to teach children as well as their parents, caregivers, and friends about Type 1 diabetes.

http://mobihealthnews.com/36233/sanofi-launches-mobile-game-for-kids-with-type-1-diabetes-in-the-uk/

It would be interesting to know if it's any good if anyone here gets it


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 25, 2014)

Sounds good !


----------

